# Young Pigeon Hurt?



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

Hello everybody!

Just made an account today. I found a pigeon two days ago on the street, it would not run away and he let me stroke him/her?. I took him in and checked him out. he did not seem to have anything physically wrong, except he kept tilting his head to the left (his left). He kind of does this a lot, with a bobbing motion, almost like a nervous tic. What's more, today I felt a lump underneath his skin, that feels like there is something thin, bony and sharp ( maybe a broken bone?). (please look at the pictures)

The crazy thing is I did not notice this yesterday. And when I tried socializing, petting him and putting him in my hand and trying to see if he can fly, he was responsive, even flapped his wings and seemed better. But whenever I put him down, he "falls" to his left side, he keeps leaning on the left until he reaches a wall or something. 

I have been reading the posts here, he has plenty of water, the whole balcony to himself, and wheat grain. I have never seen him eating or drinking yet, though I tried to coax him. 

Any advice? Maybe there is something seriously wrong with him?

Valentin -Timisoara, Romania


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you are feeling a sharp bone, it's probably the keel bone. If it's very prominent, the bird is very thin.
Is he eating?


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

Yes, it's a pretty sharp, but it is quite a bit to the left, where I am holding my finger.Haven't seen him eating yet. I tried to coax him, but he would not open his beak. When I tried to be a bit firm, he panicked and started screaming like a baby bird, that's when I figured out he must be very young.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You must feed him or he will die. The problem is, that he doesn't understand how to eat of even what food is.

Please follow these instructions.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for the quick answer! 
Problem is I have no peas, and it is 3 o'clock in the morning here. I can get some in the morning, but until then I have bread, wheat grain fruits and cornflakes. will any of these do until morning? Or should I wait?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have any dry dog or cat food? Frozen corn? lentils? What food have you been trying to get the pigeon to eat?


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

On a second look, I found peas! I'm going to feed him now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How about rice?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good. Frozen peas? Canned aren't good but if that's all you have, one pr two meals won't hurt.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Valentin, 
I am not too sure if there are frozen peas in a bag in Romania ( last time i was there you can find them in the big food malls). Charis is right, what you felt is the bone. His posture of his head backward and feathers sticking out on the keel bone area: the pigeon was not well fed. You can also give him corn again defrosted.
The piogeon will die if you do not do it as soon as possible. It a matter of time.

You can make your own mix of seeds ( if corn and peas are hard you can grind them along with the wheat and just as the lady says in below video you can mix some bread and water)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_BDYpn0y14
or you can use a seringe (cut the pointy tip) or a little bottle or cup,with a rubber covered or even a cloth, put the seeds blended as a paste just as in below video.Make sure the water is warm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GPWhHeG4s&feature=related

It will not be as easy as in the video, as these are hand fed babies already, but once he gets the taste he may go for it.

His symptons of falling could be of malnutrition and he may refuse food ( i had an experience last year ).

We can get more ideas from the members of what to feed him and how according to what is available to you. 
From the pet store you can get dog food and soak them in warm water until they pellets get fluffy.
Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

Yes, fresh peas straight from the market. Granny's compliments. it was increddible! the little bird only flinched a bit every time i popped a pea down, otherwise, he stayed calmly in my lap...probably so starved that he has no more strength. I'm tucking him in now, a bottle of warm water nearby. thank you so much!!! also checked his/her mouth, all pink inside, so apart from starvation, I don't know what is wrong with him. 

I will update tomorrow, thank you again! The bird would have still have been starving if it wasn't for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It was easy, wasn't it?


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

Hello Dima,

Thank you for the recipes. Will do. Let's hope we fed him in time... I have plenty of dog food, and my little Spaniel will not mind sharing a bit. I have to go tuck the bird in, so thanks again, to Charis and you for your prompt advice! I'll post in the morning when I check on him.

Valentin


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

))) Yes Charis, incredibly easy, I still don't understand how he gulped them all down...poor little thing was literally starved...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Now...you can tip his beak, from the back of his head, in a dish of water and see if he will drink. It might help to splash the water with your fingers. It wouldn't hurt to add a very small pinch or each, sugar and salt to a cup of room temperature water.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

By the way...I love your rug.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Valentin,

Dog food as i describe above is for emergency only, when nothing else is available (its high in proteins, which i do not think is bad for a starving pigeon). 
But you will have to introduce him slowly with pigeon mix seeds. For now peas are good and they are fresh, lol, that's great!
I am so glad it was so easy to feed him.
Thanks for rescuing the little one.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Charis said:


> By the way...I love your rug.


Me too...it a persian style.


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

Did as you said. you know your stuff! as soon as I splashed the water he became curious, but he is ALREADY a different bird! he was looking at me all the time, swinging from side to side, but he is still very afraid of me. he took just a sip and retreated, and then all I could do was dip his beak in two more times, he seemed to like it and drink, bu then he pulled back again. so I left the bowl next to him in his "chambers" and said good night. Did I mention he is a different bird already?


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

thank you guys for the compliment! We have a few beautiful rugs. unfortunately they have more dog's hair in them than my dog ). Oh and thumbs up for Portland, Charis, I lived in Klamath Falls in OR for a year on a scholarship, got to spend a few nights in Portland for a rock concert, loved the city and the state! And Dima, how did you end up visiting Romania from Canada? I really got to go to bed, cos it's about 5 AM but i'll check in in the morn'! Thanks again!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Invental said:


> thank you guys for the compliment! We have a few beautiful rugs. unfortunately they have more dog's hair in them than my dog ). Oh and thumbs up for Portland, Charis, I lived in Klamath Falls in OR for a year on a scholarship, got to spend a few nights in Portland for a rock concert, loved the city and the state! And Dima, how did you end up visiting Romania from Canada? I really got to go to bed, cos it's about 5 AM but i'll check in in the morn'! Thanks again!


Born in Romania, the other side of the country, Constanta.Visiting my parents every couple of years. My pigeons are my family here in Canada now!LOL


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

Gooood Morning!

Just fed the bird (Robbie) and he's doing GREAT! he's all over the place, flapping his wings, and avoiding me. I fed him his peas, and then he started running around the balcony, exploring, trying to take off out of the window ( he only gets 2 inches off the groud though). He was really dying last night... I palpated the rest of his body and indeed I can feel all his bones, jagged under the skin. he's in rough shape. He does less of the head tilting thing, and he drinks water if you dip his beak in. 

You guys were amazing! Answering in 5 minutes like that...Truly this site has probably rescued as many birds ,if not more than any wildlife rescue center! 

Next step I think is preparing his seed mix, and keeping him on peas until he starts on the seeds. 

Oh, and there are puddles of green poo all around his castle, so I guess he is digesting the peas as well .

We thank you again! I've read around the posts and I'm not expecting him to take off until he is in better shape, but I'll exercise a bit with him on my hand. 

Have a great day (or evening  ! )

Vali


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's good to know he does not tilt his head as often as before, poop looks a watery. I hope your Robbie will get better with time.

Keep feeding him with peas and to introduce him to the seeds you can tap your fingers over the seeds ( as if your finger is a beak) just as you did with water (that's how i teach my squabs). You should introduce him to a variety of seeds, not just wheat. Sunflowers seeds without shell (raw,not roasted) should be easy to find in stores, dark brown rice ( not too much), corn ( ifmseed too big, smash it) Of course best is to get pigeon food from pet store.

PS. Thanks for Newspapers:i read some of the Romanian news.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Dima...keep popping those peas...40-50 per feeding. The poops on the newspaper are still an indication he isn't getting enough substance.
In addition to food Dima suggested, another additions could be dried peas and lentils.

I am unable to read any of the content in the newspaper.


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

*Update*

Hey!

We are doing well! Robbie started eating seeds today! Probably to avoid the peas. He is beating his wings constantly, but he can only get an inch off the ground. Took him in a town square, with dozens of pigeons, they ended up either ignoring or really beating him up! That is not very good news, but we will try again! Oh and he met my dog, cookie. For the first and last time I think . Anyway, this is truly an amazing experience, but i really hope this little guy can go back to his own kind, because I am leaving in two months... I'll post a photo of him getting beat up soon ! 

Valentin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why are you taking him out? He isn't yet ready to be released, and if he were to fly, he could get away where you can't get him. Please don't hurry the release, or he won't make it. He needs building up first, and make sure that he isn't ill with anything.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, yes, please dont take him anywhere. he needs the warmth and safety of you and your home right now. It may take a few weeks before he has gained enough weight and strength....by then, he may decide he really likes you.  Your doing great, by the way. Hes a pretty little guy.


----------



## Invental (May 30, 2012)

*Growing up...*

Unfortunately, I kinda reached the same conclusion, the only thing that came out of our walk yesterday is that Robbie ia now scared of me and recoils when I come close. So I won't be trying that again soon. So seeds water and warmth (does he need a heat source in the summer? Or is that only for emergencies?) , roger. Plus a little play time, nothing too scary . Like Charis sais : another life gone to the birds. Hope he's gonna be ok.


----------

